# Outlook 2007 copy/paste failure



## L Gagle (Jun 9, 2008)

Attempting to copy/paste a paragraph from a webpage to an email froze the email and outlook. Had to close both. Tried multipe times problem repeated. Activity on harddisk was continuous. Had to restart to correct.

Another problem which might be related. 

Multiple pix attachments or long message will not send. I use cable broadband. 

Both problems do not happen with XP and Outlook Express on other computer on same cable connection.

Computer with problem is new with Vista and Office 2007.


----------



## kingofthesofas (Feb 8, 2010)

I had the same problem and this worked like a champ
Try this:
1. close Outlook
2. Re-register a .dll by clicking Start/Run then type "regsvr32.exe ole32.dll" without quotes then press Enter

This worked immediately for Outlook 2007 (no PC restart required)


----------

